# converting Lowrance Numbers?



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Lowrance?   :-?


Maybe loran?  [smiley=happy.gif]


http://www.loran.org/ILAArchive/Other%20Documents%20of%20Interest/Coordinates.htm


----------



## riptide (Dec 31, 2009)

On a garmin you can go to the menu 
then go to change numbers 
change coordinate system to loran or TD
enter your stored numbers on the garmin and save them
when you change back to lat . lon. they will be saved in that format 

thats probably the fastest way


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Didn't know that...now I do...thanks Karl

http://www8.garmin.com/manuals/LoranTDPositionHandbook_Manual.pdf


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

thanks....

lawrance, loran opps... either way as long as i can find these spots i will be eating good the last wed/thur of this month


----------



## Surfincb (Feb 15, 2011)

Is that why I put the numbers into a hand held garmin it won't accept them? I have it in the wrong mode? 
My father-in-law gave me his hand held and I tried to put in the numbers from this website but it wouldn't accept them???


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

*[movedhere] General Discussion [move by] iMacattack.*


----------



## riptide (Dec 31, 2009)

most units can do this but each brand has a diffrent way of getting to that option on your screen


----------

